# gto decal and smoked tailights



## GOAT-GOD (Nov 10, 2011)

just got them on


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My biggest mistake when tinting my tails was not leaving the reverse light alone. Once it was tinted I could barely see at night to back up.

I'm not sure what I think about the stripe. I kinda like it but something just doesn't quite look right.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The tails are cool but I'm not feeling the stripe/decal. Not something I would do to my car but to each his own.


----------



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

can i ask how did u smoke the tail lights?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

clemson89 said:


> can i ask how did u smoke the tail lights?


You spray them with a paint like Nite-Shade OR you get a really big bong and a BIC . That paint is a good budget mod but it doesn't come out perfect for everyone and IMHO I like the black look and clarity of the '06 tails.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Not sharing the love on the strip either. I have a '68,'70'71 rear quarter decal on my rocker just in front of the rear tire. PBM car with pewter letters. Not to loud to look at but you can see it when you hear the magna-flow pipes!


----------



## GOAT-GOD (Nov 10, 2011)

its just smoked overlay soo if i dont like it later i can just tear it off


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

clemson89 said:


> can i ask how did u smoke the tail lights?


I used Nite-Shades. I recommend not using more than 3 coats. Any more than that you risk not passing inspection and your visibility is cut WAY down.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> You spray them with a paint like Nite-Shade OR you get a really big bong and a BIC . That paint is a good budget mod but it doesn't come out perfect for everyone and IMHO I like the black look and clarity of the '06 tails.


The only real way to get a mirror finish with that paint is to properly prep your work and to wet sand it completely after the last coat. I tried that stuff a long long time ago and it came out terrible. Learned how to properly do it, and now it looks like black glass. I love 'em. 

But yes, if I had to choose, I would choose the 06 tails over the night shade.


----------

